# price for creamed honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

how about 1 pound of cream honey for $7.00

any opinions???


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a friend that sells it for $8.50 per lbs


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

I sold a bit at the local museum's fund raiser--$10 for a 1lb glass jar. I kick a buck back to the historical society.
Happy


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Mine has been selling quite well at $7.50 lb. Although it takes a bit of salesmanship and time doing the taste testing (sampling). By far the pecan sells best, the strawberry and raspberry are about the same.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I recently bought a 7 ounce tub of
Mello Creme for $2.85 

Bill what is your opinion on the Pecan
flavor?? I have yet to try it.

[ October 03, 2006, 09:57 AM: Message edited by: Sundance ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Bill what is your opinion on the Pecan
flavor?? I have yet to try it.

It is REALLY good! I think the only thing that would make it any better is to add a little maple flavor, going for that praline taste.

Most of the nuts float to the top, but the pecan meal stays suspended.

I am considering going to the 12 oz size and keeping the pricing the same. It's a lot of effort and extra expense for the flavoring and nuts for an extra two fifty per pound. 

After the extra expense of the ingredients, I am really only making about an extra buck per for my effort, and it take samples and salesmanship time to move it. A person could be happy just selling the honey for the pound rate and forget about the hassle.

Then again things that make more interest in honey sales and bring in otherwise non-honey eaters to the market, is adding value to what we are doing.

This last fair I added wax cakes. I had some wax setting around from making candles and thought that pouring some one ounce plugs could generate some sales. I sold a bunch at .50 each. The only problem was answering the stupid questions on how to eat wax cakes.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

"I am considering going to the 12 oz size and keeping the pricing the same. It's a lot of effort and extra expense for the flavoring and nuts for an extra two fifty per pound."

I think that is a good idea. A premium specialty
product like that deserves the extra $$$.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"The only problem was answering the stupid questions on how to eat wax cakes."

Been there


----------

